
Job Seekers Pay for Job Referrals - sjunlee
https://www.edsurge.com/news/2020-02-13-employers-pay-for-job-referrals-now-job-seekers-can-too
======
PragmaticPulp
Companies should always interview the referrer about their relationship with
the referred.

How do they know the referral? Where have they worked together, and how
closely did they work with each other? Involve the referrer in the hiring
process.

Involve the referrer in the hiring process. It quickly becomes obvious if the
referrer doesn't really know the person they referred. Don't hesitate to
inform people that the quality of their referrals will impact their
reputation.

Once people know that their referrals are being watched, they won't
participate in these games. The single worst referral program I witnessed was
a fire-and-forget program where employees put names on a referral list and
received $5000 if that person was hired. No consequences for bad referrals.
Unsurprisingly, a few people immediately flooded the referral list with the
names of every developer in their LinkedIn lists. That program didn't last
long.

